# Two Negatives, still vet is suss she is pregnant?



## crputter (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I purchased a 11yr old mini mare in June who the previous over had told me was running with a stallion in either Jan/Feb or feb/March.

I did a Blood preg test in June when i got her and that came back negative.

I live in Kalgoorlie so there is no feed on the ground but my horses have round rolls of hay all the time. About 2 weeks ago her tummy suddenly seemed to drop.

She has put on about 15kg since i got her. I spoke to my vet and she is very suss about the shape of 'Poppy's" belly.

I did a weefoal urine test last week and that has come back negative also.

I don't really mind either way if she is or isn't but i want to make sure if she is i am managing her correclty. And if she isn't she is going on a diet.

Ideas? how accurate have the preg test been for everyone else. We don't have an ultrasound here or that would have been the next step.

here are some picture of my little girl

Thanks!


----------



## countrymini (Sep 9, 2012)

What a cute little girl you have! I have just had the same problem with one of my mares who started putting the pounds on but I've just had her urine tested and she's just fat lol. I purchased my test from Foal Guard and they have a 98% accuracy rate so I'm pretty sure she's not pregnant. This is the first time I've had a mare tested tho but there might be others on here that have had false results. I have another mare who was running with a stallion the same time as your mare (jan/feb) and IS pregnant and she's only just starting to get a little tummy.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 9, 2012)

I (and other forum members) had really bad luck with the Wee Foal 38 test this year. Some tests were obviously wrong, but some looked like they ran fine and were negative when the mare(s) were indeed pregnant. I have had better luck with the blood tests though and much better luck with the Wee Foal 120. If you used the Wee Foal 120, I would assume she is not pregnant and is just eating too much hay. How is the quality of your hay? Hay that is not the best quality might put some belly on her. You might want to add some grain or ration balancer to add some protein to her diet. Good luck with your cute new girl!


----------



## crputter (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry totally forgot about the thread! Useless!! We my mini girl is still getting bigger even though I have changed her diet. When I first weighed her she was 120kg and is now 135kg. She is no longer on ad lib hay but her tummy is still quiet large and low. I will post a recent photo soon!


----------

